

Ask HN: How to get a good deal on used Aeron chairs? - barmstrong

If anyone wants to sell some drop us a line below.<p>We are in the bay area and need about 16 of them.<p>Or if you have any tips on how to get a good deal on em let us know!
======
InclinedPlane
<https://post.craigslist.org/sfo/S/wan/>

~~~
barmstrong
Thanks.

